# Spaying a 4 year old dog



## HarlequinSeren (17 April 2013)

My 4 year old dog has just finished being in season (sorry don't know the correct terminology for that!). She's been winding our neighbours male dogs up a treat and I've persuaded my OH that we should get her spayed (he always had some vague idea about breeding from her which tbh was never going to happen). As she's 4 is there going to be any extra risks associated/precautions we need to take? A friend I spoke to about it said to wait 3 months now so she's halfway between seasons, is there anything else I need to know? She's a large breed cross if that helps.


----------



## CorvusCorax (17 April 2013)

We (emergency) spayed one at 11 or 12 and she lived to 14, which is a good age for a large breed dog - I wouldn't worry to much about her age if she is otherwise fit and healthy.


----------



## CAYLA (17 April 2013)

Yes it a good age to spay (obs you wont get the benefits of cutting out the mammary cancers as you would after the 1st season) but if fit and healthy 4 is still very young.


----------



## PorkChop (17 April 2013)

I am having a rising 4 year old bitch spayed this week, my Vet said there no more complications than usual.  Usually done about 12 weeks after their last season.


----------



## HarlequinSeren (17 April 2013)

Thank you all  I'll get her booked in in 3 months time


----------



## MurphysMinder (17 April 2013)

I had my GSD bitch spayed at 4 1/2, she came through the op absolutely fine, biggest problem was restricting her exercise for a week or so.  That was nearly 6 months ago and she is looking a picture of health now, slim and coat in excellent condition, so don't worry if anyone tells you your dog will get fat and have a rubbish coat after spaying.


----------



## Cyrus (17 April 2013)

Just had my rising 6 year old malamute spayed about 2 months ago and she came through it fine with no problems what so ever


----------



## Oenoke (17 April 2013)

My Teagan was speyed at 4 years old, she's now 11.5 years old. Phone your vet to check, but yes, 3 months after a season is usually the best time.


----------

